# Woodworking Essentials



## helluvawreck

It sounds like a great experience. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CA_GAY_GUY

Yes indeed


----------



## Woodtodust

I've attended two classes with Lonnie Bird and will attend more. Each class has provided me with a new set of skills and confidence to tackle more complex projects. He has mastered not only woodworking but, has also mastered the ability to share his knowledge.

Congratulations on your first LB class. Maybe I'll see you at your next one.


----------

